# Wanted - Accutron 218 x 2



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

I am looking to purchase two Accutrons, Stainless Steel, no gold as I despise the colour. Looking to spend £100-£125 on each. Will be by PayPal or bank transfer.

Putting this up now as it will probably take some time to find a seller.

Would rather a member on here, than eBay as I hate dealing with people who give no thought to anything but making as much money as possible.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i don't like gold color cases either. on good watches [ like omega ] i try to trade out cases for stainless [without much luck ]. best to buy a parts watch for the case. vinn


----------

